
How the U.S. Military’s Facial Recognition System Works - gscott
https://onezero.medium.com/exclusive-this-is-how-the-u-s-militarys-massive-facial-recognition-system-works-bb764291b96d
======
femto
No doubt it will be touted as a way to protect civilians from the effects of
war, apart from those civilians who look a bit like someone else or have upset
someone who has access to the system.

------
mikeyouse
This will surely be rolled out on corporate campuses soon, right? Every
employee and contractor in a database with a flag for anyone new in areas that
they shouldn’t be would be a decent mitigation of one type of threat..

